# Fetal Wellbeing Scan measurements



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi there, wondering if you can advise/reassure please...

I was sent for a scan this morning at 29+2 because my fundal height measurements have decreased and baby seemed small. The sonographer said all was well but when I look at the scan report, the baby is measuring small in some areas and they have my dates wrong putting me at 28+6. I don't know if you are able to help but can you tell me if these seem ok to you?

BPD 69.4mm
HC 265.9mm
AC 232.4mm
FL 52.4
EFW 2lb8oz

I think the AC is the most important and this seems on the low side for 29+2. The BPD is off the scale given, which would put it even more so given the error with dates. 

I'm sure the sonographer would have flagged up anything but as I have immune issues which can affect baby's growth, I'm a little concerned. 

Thanks very much
PTP
x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi PTP

Sorry I am not scan trained so the measurements don't mean anything to me I'm afraid. Was the scan at your hospital? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Kaz, thanks for replying. Yes, it was at the hospital and the sonographer didn't see any cause for alarm. My concern is that my dates are out by three days which makes her smaller still on the graphs. Any ideas who I can ask about this?

PTP
Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If it was at your hospital then yes if any concern they would have had you back for rescan or in with the consultant. 

Was there any question about your dates. Is your dates for 29+2 from your dating scan at 12weeks? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks. The 29+2 is per my IVF EC. For some strange reason the consultant insisted on adding three days (according to their odd IVF calculator using transfer day instead). I tried to argue that it should be based on EC to no avail. The baby has always measured behind due to slow start.

X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Then don't worry about the dates then PTP as they will always go by the 12wk scan dates even when you 100% sure of dates due to Ivf. 

So I wouldn't worry about anything. 

Kaz. Xxx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you Kaz


----------

